# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Мои рифмушки - раскривушки :)

## Янек

Прошу строго не судить я стихов писать не умею и никогда не учился этому ремеслу, так что мои бракозябры это больше, или скорее состояние души в тот момент когда писал. Кому интересно милости прошу. Для кого-то я уже умер, а для кого то только родился. В общем сложный я человек для понимания :Blush2:  но не противный для общения :Yes4:  :Thank You2:

----------


## Янек

*Я сам себе придумал этот мир
Безумный мир , желанный и жестокий
В котором я и хан восточный и эмир
Герой – любовник или просто одинокий
Я потерял себя, я стал совсем другим
Влюблен в реально не реальную принцессу
И если б мир бы стал сейчас другим
Я посчитал бы все за романтическую пьесу
Нет это быль и явь скажу одним
Держал синицы хвост и видел стюардессу
Нет это сказка я скажу другим
И превращусь в гуляку и повесу
Я здесь страдаю, умираю и живу
Я здесь люблю, летаю, улыбаюсь
Сквозь время я к желанной прихожу
И нужным быть единственной стараюсь*

----------


## Янек

*Я хотел бы стать ветром
Шальным, непослушным
С волосами невесты шалить и играть
Я хотел бы стать ветром
Чувственным , нежным
Чтобы тело твое теплотой согревать
Я хотел бы стать ветром
Спокойным и тихим
Чтобы ночью смотреть на тебя, охранять
Я хотел бы стать ветром
Страстным, горячим
Чтобы  танго любви, с тобой танцевать 
Я хотел бы стать ветром
Родным и желанным
Чтобы помнить тепло, твоих губ, твоих глаз
Я хотел бы стать ветром
Могучим и властным
Чтобы все трепетало, творило для нас*

----------


## Янек

*Жизни осень  И  расставит
Над судьбой и точками
Дождь по правилам зарядит
Вновь, косыми строчками
Под ногами разноцветный 
Зашуршит ковер
И листок один с надеждой 
Залетит в твой двор……*

----------


## Янек

_Я тобою любуюсь
Как весной первоцветом
Ароматным и нежным
Красивым цветком
Я тобою любуюсь
Как летним рассветом
Пробуждающим жизнь
Своим первым лучом
Я тобою любуюсь 
Как невиданной дивой
Ослепляющей всех
Своей красотой
Я тобою любуюсь
Как созвездием неба
И живу окрыленный
Красивой  мечтой



_

----------


## Янек

*Рождаются песни высокой любви
Купаясь в лучах золотого рассвета
Когда с упоеньем поют соловьи
Мелодии теплого ,нежного лета
Когда на черемухах бальные платья
Волшебной, чарующей взор красоты
Когда на цветах хрустальные капли
Прохладной, утренней, чистой росы
Рождаются песни высокой любви
Купаясь в лучах золотого рассвета
И в них неизменно являешься ты
Мелодией быстро ушедшего лета



*

----------


## Лев

> бы быть


По моему мнению БЫ в этой связке стоит убрать и 
это даже на ритмике строки не отразится... А так режет ухо "быбыть". 
Стих-то хороший :Yes4:  Если согласен, уберу...

----------


## Янек

> По моему мнению БЫ в этой связке стоит убрать и
> это даже на ритмике строки не отразится... А так режет ухо "быбыть".
> Стих-то хороший Если согласен, уберу...


Пусть уж остается, оно есть на другом ресурсе, где я под другим Ником, а то кто нибудь увидит, скажут что сплагиатил по незнанию. :Smile3:  А вот в первом посте в предпоследнем предложении  кого то написал слитно, если не трудно исправь Лев ошибочку пожалуйста. :Aga:

----------


## Янек

*Судьбы ломает северный ветер
В клочья рвет души, сердец паруса
Только влюбленный выдержит это
Если жива и красива мечта
Если глазами она улыбнется
Если губами прошепчет , да
Если мечта с мечтою сольется
В объятьях любви, оживают сердца


*

----------


## Янек

*Во снах ты умеешь летать в облаках
По лунной дорожке, гулять до обеда
Хрустальные льдинки, в  нежных руках
Рисуют узоры звездного неба
Ты можешь войти в океанские бездны
Русалкою стать и сквозь скалы пройти
И льдом рисовать картины надежды
Всего, что встречалось тебе на пути


*

----------


## Янек

*Городок провинциальный
Ресторанчик привокзальный
Пассажиров бесконечный круг
Пианист еще не старый
Здесь играет в ресторане
Фортепьяно верный друг
Как то раз в туманный вечер
Он глаза ее заметил
Защемило сердце вдруг
А она прошла как ветер
Взгляд её, его взгляд встретил
И исчез под гулкое тук –тук…
Городок провинциальный
Ресторанчик привокзальный
Пассажиров бесконечный круг
Пианист еще не старый
Здесь играет в ресторане
Фортепьяно верный друг… 


*

----------


## Янек

*Опал последний желтый лист
Летел вращаясь с верхних веток
Исполнив свой задуманный каприз
Упав меж двух берез , кокеток.

Лежал и снизу вверх глядел
На юных в платьях черно белых
И до сих пор понять не смог
Что кончен бал , желаний смелых


*

----------


## Янек

*Тебе одной хотел сказать я это
Но ты уже по жизни не одна
Теплом другого , нежностью согрета
А на его бы месте , мог быть я

Не встретились , не разминулись
Слов не сказали и не улыбнулись
По жизни мы идем своей дорогой
Ты для меня осталась недотрогой

Тебе одной хотел сказать я это
Но скромно промолчу опять
Ты далеко моя родная где-то
И путь к тебе уже не отыскать

Часы мои с кукушкой снова врут
По улицам пустым такси снуют
На одинокой лавочке в заброшенном саду
Воркует парочка влюбленных , я уйду.


*

----------


## Янек

*Кончается лето
Прохладным рассветом
Густыми туманами
И первые листья
Слетают  с  деревьев
Совсем ещё  пьяными
Скоро их  осень
Окрасит цветами
Злато - багряными
А  капли  росы
От  первых  морозцев
Станут стеклянными…..


*

----------


## Янек

*Распустила косы проливным дождям
Разбросала краски по лесам , лугам
Во владения вступила, пошалив сполна
Девочек – березок, раздела догола

По полям промчалась, положив траву
Раскидала по земле яркую листву
Запустила в небо стаи журавлей
Погнала их в страны, где всегда теплей

Я хожу, любуюсь этой красотой
По ковру из листьев, знакомою тропой
На березок голеньких, только не смотрю.
Не хочу смущать их, я их всех люблю 


*

----------


## Skadi

> ...сложный я человек для понимания, но не противный для общения


_Согласна_  :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

> Согласна


Ну вот и славненько. Я надеюсь вы ещё прилетите  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Skadi

> Я надеюсь


_Творите_  :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

> Творите


По природе своей я больше вытворяю :Blum2:  :Preved:  :Scratch One S Head:

----------


## Янек

_Лето  Августом   открыло_
_ Свой   прощальный   бал_
_ В   темном   небе,   лунной  ночью_
_ Разыграло   карнавал_
_ Звездный   дождь   на   землю   хлынул_
_ Словно   из   ведра._
_ Это  лето  завершает_
_  Добрые  дела…….._
_ Снова   пустится   по   кругу_
_ В   свой   круговорот_
_ Чтобы   через   год   вернуться_
_ Танцевать   фокстрот. 


_

----------


## Янек

_Каштановый вечер
Под бледной луной
Закончилось лето
Навязчивый зной
А берег с бурлящей
И пенной волной
Зовет на прогулку
Тебя вновь со мной




_

----------


## Янек

_Я приду за  тобой хоть на край земли
Если ты меня позовешь
Вместе с ветром к тебе прилечу в ночи
Если скажешь, что ты меня ждешь
Соберу с небосвода тысячи звезд
Брошу все их к твоим ногам
Если скажешь, что хочешь быть только моей
То тебя, никому не отдам…… 


_

----------


## Янек

*Сюжет истории довольно прост, обычен и привычен
Он был влюблен в нее, ревнив, в порывах истеричен
Она всегда себя умела удержать в руках
Была умеренна, и избирательна в словах
Шли дни , шли ночи он влюблялся с минутой каждой все сильнее и сильней
Она его нет не любила, любовь его лишь только льстила ей
Из кожи лез вон, добивался, и не давал пройти
Она красиво улыбалась, не прогоняв его с пути.
А он ее сверлил зрачками и любовался каждым волоском
Тонул в раздумьях бесконечных и печали, не смея думать ни о ком другом… 


*

----------


## Янек

*На старинном бульваре*
* В небольшом ресторане*
* Столик нас ждет, ты*
* Спешишь…*

* Во французском квартале*
* Под цветущим каштаном*
* Наш сегодня с тобою*
* Париж…*

* Элегантный наряд*
* Будоражащий взгляд*
* С придыханием*
* говоришь…*

* Укороченный шаг*
* Ярких губ аромат*
* Для меня ты мадам*
* Париж…*

----------


## Янек

*Так приятно что помнишь и тот день и тот вечер*
* Перешедшие в яркую, звездную ночь*
* Теплоту у костра, как у тайного вече*
* Наш уютный, красивый, лесной уголок*

* Помнишь? Чайки летали*
* Ветерочек  дул нежный*
* Солнце скатилось за горизонт*
* Звезды купались в озере вечном*
* Деревьев тихий, глухой шепоток*

* А помнишь? Мы вместе, по лунной дорожке*
* По озеру за руки взявшись пошли*
* Вода нас несла и чуть чуть щекотала*
* Все было, как в сказке, мы шли все и шли*

* А помнишь, как звезды с восторгом сияли*
* Я Орхидею пытался найти*
* А ты вдруг : -Любимый! Мы рядом, мы рядом!*
* Летим ведь, летим, сюда посмотри!*

* Я глянул и точно, две звездочки вместе*
* Летели в пространстве, бескрайних миров*
* На них любовались, улыбчивым взглядом*
* Пока не исчезли в созвездьях творцов*

* Я помню рассвет, и как лучики солнца*
* Твоего осторожно коснулись лица*
* Твои удивленные глазки - оконца*
* Меня вдруг спросили:- А где этоя?*

* Ресничками хлопаешь, все вспоминаешь*
* Как это было? Во сне ль, на яву?*
* А я тебя, ласково, чаем горячим*
* Из рук своих, нежно, сладким пою.


*

----------


## Янек

*Одеялом укутаны снежным последние стежки*
* Серебрится , искрится , играет пушистый ковер*
* Я приехал туда , где когда то на свет появился*
* На широкий , родительский, милый простор*

* Сколько лет , боже мой , я уж не был у мамы*
* Как давно я не видел знакомых красивых берез*
* И речушку , где летом гурьбой с пацанами*
* Мы в воешку играли , всегда и в серьез*

* Сколько весен и зим , как стрела пролетели*
* За околицей сморщились старые ветхие пни*
* Здесь когда то девченки в платьицах ситцевых пели*
* Все не вспомнить пожалуй , в беспечные юные дни*

* Вновь рябина гроздями алыми тычет в окошко*
* А кукушка кукует опять сколько лет проживу*
* Соловей запел песню свою о любви осторожно*
* Я лежу и смотрю на знакомую с детства луну*

* Я приехал зимой , а вдруг вспомнилось детское лето*
* Где мальчишкой я бегал чумазый. в трусах и босой*
* Где проказничал часто , не слушался, было и это*
* И где бабушка силой тащила покушать домой*

----------


## Янек

*Стоит на обочине в красной юбченке
В красивых туфлях, и дорожной пыли
Махнула мне сумочкой ,тонкой рученкой:
-Шеф тормозни, мне до центра, возьми

На тормоз , прыгает птичка , на газ
И снова качу по ленте асфальта
:- Шеф ,ты прости, нет денег сейчас
Согласна на все , подбросишь бесплатно?

На вид ей лет двадцать , но явно моложе
Уж больно тонка и хрупка
Я музыку тише :- И сколь тебе дочка ?
Семнадцать , краснея сказала она.

Довез я девченку до центра , к таким же
И платы с нее не просил
Лишь только сказал : - Ты подумай цыпленок.
Смотреть на нее , уже не было сил.*

----------


## Янек

*Изменчив образ но прекрасный
То добрый, нежный
То суровый , властный
То смотрит ласково любя
То отторгает от себя

Пройдут года, ветрами пролетят
Но солнце так и будет приходить с востока
Однажды встанешь у открытого окна
И вспомнишь, как была жестока


*

----------


## PAN

*Янек*, 

С прибытием... :br: 

Глаза покажешь???... :Grin: 





> Сумасшедший


А где доказательства???...

----------


## Янек

> Янек,
> 
> С прибытием...
> 
> Глаза покажешь???...
> 
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от Янек Посмотреть сообщение
> Сумасшедший
> А где доказательства???...



Здаров Панове. А ты не из Гималайских будешь? :Grin: 





Уф, вроде разом на все вопросы ответил :br:  :Blush2:  :Scratch One S Head:  :Preved:  :Tongue:  :Vah: 






*Прошу без обид, просто шутка  :)*

----------


## Янек

* Ну вот и ты ,девченка из журнала 
Да это ты которую искал
Надеюсь что не будешь издеваться
Ведь так давно тебя я ждал

Твой взгляд через очки и тот тревожит
Покоя никакого не дает
И сердце, постоянно гложет
Одна лишь мысль , она уйдет

Уйдет одна в ночи растает
Забудет , что я рядом был
И на губах улыбка тает
Как скуден и убог наш мир

*

----------


## Янек

*Закружила осень запоздалый лист*
* Он летит танцуя свой последний твист*
* Серой пеленою дождь опять завис*
* Снова показала осень свой каприз*

* Знает , понимает , вовсе не глупа*
* Скоро уходить , впрочем как всегда*
* Во владенья  вступит новая пора*
* Белая царица  - матушка зима.


*

----------


## Янек

*Я не хочу быть брошенным
Иль быть тобой отверженным
Я не могу проигрывать
И кем-то быть поверженным
Мне не дано смирение
Уж лучше одиночество
Душа сгорает в смятении
Как будто сбылось пророчество.




*

----------


## Янек

Была  девченкой  маленькой
С  большущими  глазами
За красоту которых  
Её   все  обожали
Играла на  асфальте
С  другими,  так же  в  классики
А  детство  тихо  тикало
И  собиралось  в  часики
Когда   побольше  стала
Морской волны  глаза
С  ума  сводить  устали
Мальчишек  со  двора……

----------


## Янек

*Мерцанье звезд
И всплеск воды
В теченьи медленном
Размеренном реки
Все есть в твоих
Глядящих в даль глазах
Нет лишь покоя
В ледяных зрачках
Души рыданье
Спрятано в груди
От без исходности
Грядущей впереди
Объята равнодушием вокруг
И пустота на сердце как недуг
На первый взгляд слова все эти
Пустой ,злорадостный , убогий бред
Но это есть итог закономерный
Твоих великих пафосных побед





*

----------


## PAN

> Здаров Панове.


Dzień dobry... :Grin: 





> А ты не из Гималайских будешь?


Увы, шибко молод...)))

Пермяк??? Уши соленые??? (это проверка по второму и третьему пункту... :Ok: )

----------


## Янек

> Пермяк??? Уши соленые??? (это проверка по второму и третьему пункту...)


Соленые,соленые, солоней некуда. :Yahoo:  :Blum2: 


 
А если молодой то почему из бывших?

----------


## PAN

> А если молодой то почему из бывших?


Ну не настолько же молодой... :Grin:  Просто гораздо моложе пана Гималайского...)))

А этой фотке скоро 20 лет стукнет...

Теперь о важном - судя по скриншоту - у тебя открывается авторская версия обложки форума... так называемый оригинальный стиль...

Он конечно довольно симпатичный, но имеет некоторые ограничения...

Переключиться в стандартный режим можно, выбрав строку Стандарт стайл в меню стилей в нижнем левом углу страницы...

----------


## Янек

Привет Панове. Переключился на стандартный стиль. А в чём преимущество то?

----------


## Янек

*В моей жизни давно все не просто
Мы с тобой далеки и близки
Ты приходишь ко мне белой кошкой
В самой темной и грустной ночи
Без тебя стало жить невозможно
Стали дни до безумья серы
Лишь стемнеет, надеюсь, что снова
Выгнув спинку появишься ты…*

----------


## Янек

*Что может быть милее и теплее*
* Твоих прикосновений и желаний*
* Что может быть красивей и нежнее*
* Твоих неповторимых линий , очертаний*
* Зовущих губ, пылающего сердца*
* Горящих глаз и трепетной души…..*
* Что может совладать с твоим упрямством*
* Отдать себя до капельки, любви………*
* И растворяясь в облаках мечтаний*
* Ты наполняешь всё вокруг собой*
* И я лечу к тебе, твой ветер странствий*
* Чтобы побыть хоть миг с тобой*

----------


## Янек

> А этой фотке скоро 20 лет стукнет...


Уууууууууу.........., так ты дядька взрослый уже, сколько если не секрет? :Smile3:

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

*Не яркий свет свечей от канделябра*
* До полумрака осветил ночную мглу*
* Луна напрягшись разглядела*
* Балкона чистоту и пустоту*
* Напротив дом, скрываясь за каштаном*
* Ревниво охраняет свой фонарь*
* Цвет жизни очень быстро угасает*
* Жестоко превращая  новь  во старь…*

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## PAN

> Привет Панове. Переключился на стандартный стиль. А в чём преимущество то?


"Резинка"... В стандартном листок форума растягивается на ширину экрана... В Оригинальном - нет...




> ты дядька взрослый уже, сколько если не секрет?


Конечно не секрет... 42 с изрядным хвостиком...)))

----------


## Янек

> Конечно не секрет... 42 с изрядным хвостиком...)))


Классный возраст,самый расцвет. А ты Павел и музыку можешь писать? Я так понял ты музыкант,или ошибся?

----------


## PAN

> Я так понял ты музыкант,или ошибся?


Или...)))  Я бывший...

----------


## Янек

> Или...))) Я бывший...


Теперь понятен смысл слова бывший. :Yes4: 
Эх завтра последний  день отпуска, опять на работу, что то отвык уже, не хочется :)

----------


## PAN

> завтра последний день отпуска, опять на работу, что то отвык уже, не хочется :)


А у меня - сегодня к вечеру начинается... :Yahoo:  Уже раскидал все дела, уже сложил перед собой паспорта и билеты... Сижу в состоянии перехода от бурной деятельности к двухнедельному забиванию на все...

----------


## Янек

> уже сложил перед собой паспорта и билеты...


И куда лыжи навострил? :)

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

* Ты в красивом, вечернем платье,*
* Так изысканна и стройна.*
* Я украдкой тебя разглядываю...*
* Стук в висках : - Она для меня!!!*
* Прядь волос на плечи спускается,*
* На слегка приоткрытую грудь.*
* В жилах кровь моих воспламеняется,*
* Я не в силах глаза  отвернуть.*
* Ты походкой пантеры мимо* 
* Взглядом страстным пронзила меня,*
* И исчезла все так же игриво,*
* Растревожив, оставив без сна.*
* Галстук нервно с шеи срываю,*
* Задыхаюсь от жажды любви*
* И в объятьях тебя представляю* 
* Зубы стиснув....  ну где же ты....?*

----------


## Янек

*



Я  пожалуй  замедлю  свой   шаг
Мне спешить никуда уж не надо
Мы расставили точки над  И
Ты  возможно  этому рада

Я пожалуй замедлю свой шаг
Мне спешить никуда уж не надо
Ты  вчера не дала  мне  руки
Может это и есть награда

Я пожалуй замедлю свой шаг
Мне теперь уж спешить не  надо
Вспоминаю  жар бывшей  любви
Вкуса  горького  шоколада…….*

----------


## Янек

*
Я струны гитары
Аккордом минорным
Звучать попрошу
В эту лунную ночь
Наполню бокал
Вином благородным
И буду пытаться
Боль души превозмочь
Открою окно
И впущу зайчик лунный
Полоскою узкой
На белой стене
Быть может сейчас
Меня ты увидишь
В своем не придуманном
Ласковом сне…………
*

----------


## Янек

*
На берегу лазурном , в темноте
Остался след твой одинокий на песке
Ты в даль глядела , со слезою на щеке
Он не пришел, как обещал тебе
А ты ждала, ты тщетно верила ему
Он с неба обещал достать звезду
Разрушил девичью красивую мечту
Оставив в сердце боль и пустоту.
*

----------


## Янек

*Глаза, какие страстные глаза
И гром и молния сверкает.
Как грациозна и сильна,
Пантеры поступь впечатляет

Ты хищный зверь и ты красива,
Необычайно элегантна и игрива.
В тебе бушует урагана страсть,
С тобой в забвение не впасть.


*

----------


## Янек

*Сбросить тело
Взвиться в небо
Крылья обрести
Сделать вдох глубокий
Выдох, от себя уйти……
Стать свободным от пороков
Ненависти, лжи……..
И лететь навстречу ветру
Как Экзюпери……..*

----------


## Янек

*Какой же выбрать дальше путь
Дорог так много самых разных
Как жизнь свою перевернуть
На ты с ней быть и равным среди равных
В чем смысл прошедших быстро лет
Все ищут правильный ответ
И сколько бы не пережили бед
Ответа не было и нет…….*

----------


## Янек

*
Километры дорог
Тексты правильных строк
Между нами сплошной паутиной
Мне на запад лететь, а тебе на восток
Что бы справиться с этой рутиной.*

----------


## Янек

*Придумал,  я город  которого  нет
Не  выбрал  ему  названия.
Живет  там  любовь,  и  розовый  цвет
Нет  зла,  нет  врагов  и   не понимания
Ты  в городе  том,  как  счастливый    билет
И  нет  навсегда   расставания
И  если  там  дали   раз  в  жизни  обет
То  не  нужны    уже   напоминания…*

----------


## Янек

*Позови меня  в свой 
Незнакомый  мне мир
Покажи его изнутри
Я хочу там побыть
С тобою вдвоем
Прижав губы к твоей груди
Расскажи про свои желания
Очень хочется их узнать
Чтоб в минуты твои сладострастия
Бесконечно тебя ласкать*

----------


## Янек

*Безумству храбрых поем мы песню
Сказал Великий наш поэт
А кто споет нам песню страсти
Хочу услышать я в ответ

Никто и никогда такого не споет
Коль на себе не испытал
Никто и никогда такого не поймет
Коль о любимой не мечтал

Когда земля уходит из под ног
И сердце просто замирает
Тогда начнешь ты понимать
Её до смерти не хватает

Огонь в груди ,смятенье душ
А взгляд её тебя переполняет
Вот в этот миг играет туш
И страсть до тла тебя сжигает*

----------


## Янек

*Если ты такую найдешь
Что по сердцу огнем
А по телу дрожь
Не отпускай ее от себя


Если ты такую поймешь
То повеет теплом
И исчезнет  ложь
Она будет  только  твоя…*

----------


## Янек

*Я не буду тебя называть принцессой
И королевой, и яркой звездой…….
Я скажу тебе ты мой котенок
Самый любимый и самый родной
Я не буду тебя называть богиней
И царицей и золотой…………
Я скажу тебе, ты мое счастье
Ты мое сердце и ты мой покой
Я не буду тебя называть рассветом
И вечерней пьянящей зарей………
Я скажу тебе, ты моя прелесть
Мне не нужен никто другой*

----------


## Янек

*А за окном опять дождит
То ветер западный чудит
И во дворе не видно никого

С труб водосточных дождь бежит
На крыше мокрый кот сидит
Что на уме сегодня у него

Такси зеленое стоит
Девчонка с сумкою летит
Наверное поедет далеко

Под лавкой старый пес дрожит
Наш дом лет десять сторожит
Добрейший, не укусит никого

Мобильник на столе лежит
А твой в ответ на мой молчит
Наверно время все таки ушло

Ночь скоро окна зачернит
Сон робко с комнаты сбежит
И станет одиноко и темно…
*

----------


## Янек

*Я не слышу твои шаги
И твой голос не слышу тоже
Налетели опять дожди
И мурашками холод по коже
Я не вижу твои глаза
И твой образ растаял тоже
С неба вдруг упала звезда
Тонкой черточкой, ну и что же…*

----------


## Янек

*Брожу по улицам пустынным городским
Докуриваю пачку сигарет
За мной клубами мой табачный дым
Ну а тебя все нет
Хожу, брожу, ищу тебя
В ночи усталыми глазами
Нашел бы на колени встал
Осыпал всю цветами
Поднял на руки бы и нес
Коснувшись локона губами
И ждал, пока не скажешь ты
Забудь мой милый все печали
Тебя бы я расцеловал
За то, что ты сказала милый
И на колени  б вновь упал
Как раб, единственный любимый.*

----------


## Янек

*
Я люблю твои глаза
Почему на них слеза
Что случилось ?
Я скучаю без тебя
Без твоих :- Любимый да…
Так сложилось
Целовал опять тебя
Был с тобою я два дня
Мне приснилось?
Я люблю твои глаза
В них смотреть бы мне всегда
Да солнце скрылось…*

----------


## Янек

*Орхидеи чудные создания,
Удивительно красивые цветы.
Для любви и просто созерцания,
В них душа поэта и мечты.

Невозможно Орхидеи ненавидеть,
Невозможно чем то оскорбить -
Орхидеи надо  просто  видеть,
А увидев, их уж не забыть.

Страсть , желания, любовное томленье -
Это океан смятенья чувств.
Орхидеи ангелов творенье,
Если нет их, то на сердце грусть.

Орхидеи - женское начало,
Зарожденье творческой души.
Перед ними муза на колени встала
Воплощеньем райской чистоты.*

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Красивые мысли у тебя рождаются... Здорово, что так все это получается! :Mauridia 07:

----------


## Янек

Пришла.Привет Анютка
С добрым утром
А мы сейчас поедем в лес
У нас пора,красивая такая
Лес полон разноцветья и чудес  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Ты ж пригласил, я не смогла же отказать. Тем более, стихи приятны. 
и мне приятно "брату" написать... И фото классные, аж хочется туда обратно. :Vishenka 06:

----------


## Лайн

[IMG]http://s16.******info/140e4db986de5bd5d4174f15e2b18ad8.gif[/IMG]романтик[IMG]http://s17.******info/56263c1c81a894bb56c88cf1920f58db.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

> и мне приятно "брату" написать...


Тебе ответил я,сестренка с Краснодара
Читай  в Л.С. на свой вопрос ответ
Принес бутылочку от чеха пивовара
Ну а тебя весь вечер нет и нет :Tu:

----------


## Янек

> романтик


Со стороны оно видней конечно
Но в жизни нашей, всё так быстротечно  :Smile3:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Ну а тебя весь вечер нет и нет


Ты не грусти, по мне приятнее твоя улыбка.
Уже я здесь... А  к пиву бы и рыбка... :Pivo:  :br:  :Tender:

----------


## Янек

> А к пиву бы и рыбка..


Так рыбку надобно поймать
В соличке подержать, потом повялить
Ты постарайся,потерпи уж мать
А я попробую всё быстренько поправить... :br:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Янек

Ну всё Анютка не грусти
Вот пиво, рыбка проходи... :Smile3:

----------


## Валерьевна

> романтик


И я того же мнения... :Yes4: 

Янек, привет!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Янек

> Янек, привет!!!


Привет, привет. Что совсем редко появляешься. Заглядывал к тебе в гости, а тебя все нет и нет. Уж не заболела ли подумал. Теперь вижу , всё нормально. Спасибо что заглянула. :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

Разлетелись птицы на юга
Значит скоро долгая зима
Вновь морозы , вьюги и снега
В кресле у камина вечера

На коленях будет кот сидеть
На огонь мерцающий смотреть
Думать , как житуха хороша
Скоро мне хозяин даст мяска

Ну и я на огоньки смотрю
Ушки старому коту чешу
Очень много лет со мной дружок
Дам ему мяска и творожек

Будет снова лапки долго мыть
И меня опять благодарить
Мы с ним настоящие друзья
Друг без друга нам никак нельзя.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> И я того же мнения...


Романтичный, добрый и хороший
Кажешься ты всем таким, и сам такой
В душу заглянуть твою хочу я все же, 
Здорово, да-да, что не другой!!!  :Ok:   :Tender:

----------


## Янек

Твой образ в артериях
К сердцу стремится
Твой путь бесконечен
Замкнутый круг
Я воздух вдыхаю
Чтоб тобой насладиться
Обнять тебя сердцем
Войдя в этот круг

----------


## Валерьевна

> Замкнутый круг


Каждое утро -  надежда.
Затем череда сомнений,
весь день суета, заботы,
Принятие, отмена решений,
А к вечеру – грёзы, мечты…
И в сон-колодец падение.
С первым лучом – рассвет,
И снова надежд рождение…

[IMG]http://*********su/44862.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

Открой окно, пусти к себе

Километры дорог позади в далеке

Дыханье твое не выдержит ритм

Любовь запустила свой алгоритм

----------


## Янек

Ты знаешь, что я есть
И что я далеко, не беда
В твоих глазах слова 
В твоих словах  любовь
Как всегда……….
А сердце, как огонь
Душа убрала бронь
И ты паришь
Сегодня самолет
И мы с тобой опять
Летим в Париж……

Припев:
Любимая, желанная
Где же ты
Любимая желанная
Обними
Скучаю чуть не до смерти
Так люблю
Любимая желанная
Я горю………..

Я знаю , что ты есть
И то что далеко, не беда
Я чувствую тебя
И все тебе отдам
Как всегда
В душе горит огонь
Как застоялый конь
Но ты молчишь
Сегодня самолет
И я лечу к тебе
К тебе в Париж
Припев:

Мы знаем, что мы есть
И что мы далеко, не беда
Твои глаза глядят
С любовью на меня
Ты моя
В окне твоем уж ночь
Ты сон прогнала прочь
Стоишь молчишь
Наш завтра самолет
И мы вновь полетим
К себе в Париж……

----------


## Янек

Разыгралась нынче осень
Разноцветьем и теплом
Лист шуршащий под ногами
Расписным лежит ковром
Солнце меж стволов березок
Ярким радует лучом
Журавли на юг подались
Закурлыкав о своём

----------


## Mazaykina

Заглянула в гости. А тут так романтично.  :Tender:  (подбирала другое слово, чтоб не повторяться с девчатами - не нашла ). Олежа, спасибо за темку!

----------


## Янек

> Заглянула в гости. А тут так романтично. (подбирала другое слово, чтоб не повторяться с девчатами - не нашла ). Олежа, спасибо за темку!


Приветище, всё таки пришла :Vishenka 33:  Ты Маринка почаще заходи, как никак оба с севера.

----------


## Светлана74

Изменчивы и время и пространство,
Непросто жить надеждами и доверять судьбе,
Одно лишь в мире существует постоянство
И суть его проста-скучаю по тебе.

----------


## Светлана74

Прощаются обиды, утихают споры,
И словно по магической и тайной ворожбе,
меня уже не ранят все упреки и укоры.
Я знаю лишь одно, -скучаю по тебе.

----------


## Светлана74

Насильно мил не будешь, да и сердцу не прикажешь,
Простые истины, банальные как "А" и "Б",
Но верю, что однажды ты мне просто скажешь,
Всего 4 слова-
Я скучаю по тебе.

----------


## Лев

*Светлана74*,
Пора свою тему открывать :Yes4: 

Изменчивы и время и пространство,
Непросто жить надеждами и доверять судьбе.
Одно лишь в мире существует постоянство
И суть его проста - скучаю по тебе.

Прощаются обиды, утихают споры,
И, словно по магической и тайной ворожбе,
Меня уже не ранят все упреки и укоры.
Я знаю лишь одно - скучаю по тебе.

Насильно мил не будешь, да и сердцу не прикажешь,
Простые истины, банальные как "А" и "Б",
Но верю, что однажды ты мне просто скажешь,
Всего четыре слова - я скучаю по тебе. :Animals 007:

----------


## Янек

> Пора свою тему открывать


Лев Борисович, пусть остается, ну должна же девочки разбавлять мою преснятину, своей лаконичной  красотой и чувственностью. А то так и заходить ни кто не будет. :Yes4:  Панове вон вообще посыпать чем-то меня грозится. :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Светлана74,
> Пора свою тему открывать


Согласен...





> пусть остается, ну должна же девочки разбавлять


Одно другому не мешает...

----------


## Славина

> строго не судить я стихов писать не умею и никогда не учился этому ремеслу


Прочла все стихи, мне очень понравились, читаются легко, доступно, молодец *Янек*, продолжай.

----------


## Янек

*Славина*, 
Иришка спасибо, ты свои давай выкладывай. :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Давно не слышно твоих строк...
Ну, что ж ты, милый друг замолк?! :Tender:

----------


## Янек

> Давно не слышно твоих строк...
> Ну, что ж ты, милый друг замолк?!


Ты не спеши, ещё не время.

 Попасть ведь нужно, в творческое стремя. :Smile3:

----------


## Янек

*Капризней и короче стали дни
А ночи всё длиннее и длиннее
Давно уж замолчали соловьи
И лист летит с деревьев, всё быстрее

Пруд старый тиною покрылся
Вокруг под стать и древний лес
Луч солнца  кое-как пробился
Сквозь тучи хмурые с небес

Да, это осень чародейка
Изменчиво её лицо
То поливает словно лейка
То светит  солнышком в окно

В красивых красно-желтых платьях
Воздушных лиственных коврах
Приходит осень попрощаться
В волшебных и любимых снах*

----------


## Янек

*Твои шаги я слышу  беспрестанно
Но не могу тебя найти
И вновь  ,как пилигрим  я покаянно
Босой иду, по новому пути
Твои глаза я представляю беспрестанно
Но не могу в их глубину взглянуть
И вновь, как пилигрим я покаянно
Иду на горизонт, не сокращая путь
Твое лицо я вижу беспрестанно
Боюсь улыбку нежную спугнуть
Я старый и далёкий странник
И скоро завершу свой путь…*

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Пруд старый тиною покрылся
> Вокруг под стать и древний лес
> Луч солнца  кое-как пробился
> Сквозь тучи хмурые с небес



Как хорошо, что осень есть – проказница.
Она пронзит и серость лучиком своим.
И листопад ее душе и сердцу нравится.
Под дождиком приятнее двоим…

----------


## ленсанна

*Янек*, 

Простите меня за самодеятельность, но не удержалась- уж очень понравились  Ваши стихи.

----------


## Янек

> Простите меня за самодеятельность, но не удержалась- уж очень понравились Ваши стихи.


Спасибо, замечательный каст. Если что то ещё понравится, берите ради бога, только чур кастики здесь показывать. Люблю красивое. Ещё раз спасибо ,очень приятно :Blush2:  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## ленсанна

> Спасибо, замечательный каст.


 :Blush2: 




> олько чур кастики здесь показывать


 :Ok:

----------


## Янек

*ленсанна*, 

Леночка меня Олег зовут, если  желаете можете называть по имени.Будем знакомы :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ленсанна

> меня Олег зовут


*Очень приятно ! Будем знакомы !*

----------


## Янек

*Ночь.Осень.Тишина.Огни проспектов
Трамвай последний в парк бегом
Укрывшись облаками город
Уснул уставший, крепким сном

В квартале старом, в подворотнях
Качая ветром, древний клён
Подруга – осень , тихо, нежно
Вновь закружила вальс Бостон*

----------


## Янек

*Ты плачешь вместе с долгим проливным дождем
Пытаясь, всё забыть иль вновь вернуть, не знаешь
И сердце, обжигает, как огнём
С чем дальше жить в душе, не представляешь
Свеча почти уж догорела на столе
Слезами воска, ночь всю истекая
А ты в раздумьях , сидя на окне
С давно уже, остывшей чашкой чая.*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Сюжет истории довольно прост, обычен и привычен
> Он был влюблен в нее, ревнив, в порывах истеричен
> Она всегда себя умела удержать в руках
> Была умеренна, и избирательна в словах
> Шли дни , шли ночи он влюблялся с минутой каждой все сильнее и сильней
> Она его нет не любила, любовь его лишь только льстила ей
> Из кожи лез вон, добивался, и не давал пройти
> Она красиво улыбалась, не прогоняв его с пути.
> А он ее сверлил зрачками и любовался каждым волоском
> Тонул в раздумьях бесконечных и печали, не смея думать ни о ком другом…


а продолжение будет?

----------


## Янек

> а продолжение будет?


Нет Танюшка, он умер. :Tu:

----------


## Янек

_Умчался скорый поезд в даль, стуча колесами
За горизонты, по следам, ушедшей осени
Девчонка рыжая, в пальто из листьев, с косами
Ушла красиво и легко, ногами босыми

А жизни поезд, мчит и мчит, в висках вопросами
Увижу снова ли я ту,  девчонку с косами
Её улыбку и глаза, и ноги босые
И буду верить, что  придет, с туманом, с росами.
_

----------


## Валерьевна

> Девчонка рыжая, в пальто из листьев, с косами
> Ушла красиво и легко, ногами босыми


 :Tender: 
Красиво ушла...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Нет Танюшка, он умер


А может ты ему пожить разрешишь,ведь безответственная любовь не повод для смерти.А ещё лучше пусть он встретит другую и у них всё сростётся?

----------


## Янек

> А может ты ему пожить разрешишь,ведь безответственная любовь не повод для смерти.А ещё лучше пусть он встретит другую и у них всё сростётся?


Я не умею писать стихи Танюшка. Там ведь всякие правила, я их и не знал, не то что забыл. То что у меня это более или менее рифмованные строчки, и это состояние души. В него должен кто то ввести. Когда ..........тогда и будет возможно продолжение. Ты девчёнка, ты это прекрасно понимаешь... :Blush2:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я не умею писать стихи


Олежа,а что это здесь почти на 3-х страницах? :Meeting: не твоё,что ли?Скажи,что недоговорЁнность,недосказанность-это твой конёк!А то.СТИХИ ОН ПИСАТЬ не умеет :Girl Blum2: ай-яй-яй!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Янек

> Олежа,а что это здесь почти на 3-х страницах?не твоё,что ли?


Танюшка, пойми правильно, это не стихи. Это рифмованные  более или менее  строчки. Стихи это жанр имеющий специальный строй строчек. Их много этих направлений. Сравни Пушкина и Маяковского. Оба гении, но общего меж ними только жанр Поэзия, даже слово то жанр не подходит, не очень красиво то звучит рядом с этими Столпами.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Оба гении,


Олеж,а ты не комплексуй и о чём то вечном или на тему....Вот здесь в рифмушках у тебя в основном на тему любоффф,ну как в 8 классе,у меня до сих пор такая тетрадь(красяво оформленная)лежит :Blush2: Только не обижайся,ладно?Мне хотелось бы услышать о чём то серьёзном или о природе,хочешь,я тебе тему задам,а ты писать будешь?

----------


## ленсанна

Олег, ....Я вот опять к тебе со своей самодеятельностью, Ничего ?

----------


## Янек

> Олег, ....Я вот опять к тебе со своей самодеятельностью, Ничего ?


Ленуська, да я конечно ничего. Но ведь это твои стихи, я вообще к этой красоте которую ты создала, не имею никакого отношения. Это  всё ты сама. Но спасибо что поделилась своим творением, очень приятно. Честное слово. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Янек

> Вот здесь в рифмушках у тебя в основном на тему любоффф,ну как в 8 классе


В восьмом так в восьмом. :Dntknw: Значит надо завязывать, все равно выше восьмого не подняться уже. Спасибо за правду. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Значит надо завязывать


Нет, не нужно - пиши, твори!
Мало кто может даже так...
Эти строчки твои от души...
Молодец ты Олежка, вот как!

----------


## Янек

*Анюта Солнце*, 

Анютка, ты знаешь где меня найти, я ведь не прячусь. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ленсанна

> Значит надо завязывать,



НЕ_НЕ,..Я где буду стихи для своих кастиков брать ? Это я один раз вытащила , кстати из тетрадки восьмого класса, так побаловаться. Стихи давай !

----------


## Янек

> НЕ_НЕ,..Я где буду стихи для своих кастиков брать





> Стихи давай !


Значит из тех , что начиная с первой странички, выбрать нечего да? :Blush2:  :Tu: 
Ну нечего и нечего, вот беда то какая, ерунда все. Всё нормально!!! :Aga:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ленсанна

> Значит из тех , что начиная с первой странички, выбрать нечего да?


 Почему" нечего " ? Э , скромник ! Я вот на горячий шоколад не могу картинку подходящую найти... ну и время... Вот сегодня понесло, а бывает и....

----------


## ленсанна

> Вспоминаю жар бывшей любви
> Вкуса горького шоколада…….


 :Aga:  :Meeting:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Только не обижайся,ладно?


Всё таки обиделся :Tu: Один вопрос!
ОЛЕГ,а ты в 8 классе стихи про любовь сочинял или переписывал?

----------


## Янек

> Всё таки обиделсяОдин вопрос!
> ОЛЕГ,а ты в 8 классе стихи про любовь сочинял или переписывал?


Да чего мне обижаться  Танюшка , на правду то. Ты все правильно написала. В  восьмом классе я не писал и не переписывал. Жалко твою малышку, может мороженого ей вкусненького, чем лед. Такая красивая, умненькая девчушка.Молодчинка просто и барбосу привет передай, пусти его сегодня, может дочурке повеселее с ним будет  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> В  восьмом классе я не писал и не переписывал.


Вот!!!!!Если мужчина в детстве,не наигрался,он доигрывает во взрослой жизни :Yes4: 



> Да чего мне обижаться  Танюшка , на правду то


Это не правда :Meeting: 
Не хочешь писать стихи на другие темы и НЕ надо!!!
Пиши про любовь!!!Тем более,у тебя ностальгически получается :Ok: 



> пусти его сегодня, может дочурке повеселее с ним будет


Олег,ты даже не представляешь,о чём говоришь....у нас только 1 день как заморозило,до этого на улице была :Jopa: Я же потом дом и дочу не отмою :Vah:  вот грязь отвалится,тогда и бум в гости приглашать.Ты бы только видел,с каким восторгом он по огороду валялся и носился,кости "сажал"  :Taunt: 
Ему ведь строго настрого летом только по дарожкам разрешено было ходить,а по осени наше чудо отрывается по полной!!!



> Жалко твою малышку, может мороженого ей вкусненького


Жалко конечно,до слёз :032: НО красота требует жертв...у нас 8-ки лишние...Самое страшное,ребёнок сама всё это хочет...и 2-й зуб то же намерена удалять..мы с мужем её сегодня отговаривали,говорим,что и так красавица...но ребёнок видать в меня-реалистка и понимает,что хуже не будет если зубки будут-прелесть :021: А торт мороженное ей обязательно будет,сразу же поле того,как заживёт :Animals 010: 
Так что Олег!Пиши,твори,дерзай!Спасибо тебе :Pivo:

----------


## Янек

> Не хочешь писать стихи на другие темы и НЕ надо!!!



Танюшка да не умею я. Ну я же уже говорил. Ну не пишу я стихов, это то что в душе рождается, эти строчки, вот их и выкладываю здесь.
А стихи да на какую то тему, я даже не представляю как это делать. :Blush2:

----------


## Янек

> Жалко конечно,до слёзНО красота требует жертв...у нас 8-ки лишние.


Не понимаю, а как зубы эти на красоту влияют, это ведь не спереди зубы. :Blink:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А стихи да на какую то тему, я даже не представляю как это делать.


Вот я точно не представляю,КАК люди могут сочинять стихи!!У меня рифма то не ищится :Meeting: Наверное потому и люблю стихи :Blush2: 



> это ведь не спереди зубы


Нет,но мы брекиты и так носим,а если они полезли бы вся работа на смарку :Grin: 
А ты Олег молодец!!!



> то что в душе рождается


У меня,что души нет? :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> Вот здесь в рифмушках у тебя в основном на тему любоффф,ну как в 8 классе,у меня до сих пор такая тетрадь(красяво оформленная)лежит


И у меня тоже лежит, целый дневник своих детских стихов и ощущений.  :Yes4: 




> В восьмом так в восьмом.Значит надо завязывать, все равно выше восьмого не подняться


*Танюш*, я тут почитала вашу беседу и у меня только один вопрос, извини  :Blush2:  а когда ты в последний раз влюблялась???

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> целый дневник своих детских стихов и ощущений


Я никогда НЕ писала,не одного стиха про любовь :Nono: но это же не значит,что я НЕ любила?
Не совсем правильно,сформулировала мысль....у меня есть вообще всего 1 сихотворение...и то после нескольких утрат в течении нескольких месяцев ушли  из жизни подруга,сослуживец и родственник.вот тогда приехав с крайних похорон не смогла уснуть,а утром просто вылила 8 строчек из себя и всё :Meeting: больше не одной рифмы....

----------


## Славина

> е пишу я стихов, это то что в душе рождается, эти строчки,


Я не знаю, как у меня получается рифмоплётство  :Meeting: 
Я могу просто заговорить рифмованными строчками, не от души, просто так, они в уме складываются сами.

А чтобы написать что-то глубокое здесь нужны чувства....





> У меня,что души нет


Душа есть у всех, но не в каждой душе может что-то родиться...

----------


## Славина

> Я никогда НЕ писала,не одного стиха про любовьно это же не значит,что я НЕ любила?


Я не об этом!

Не обязательно стихи сочинять.

Есть столько замечательных стихов про любовь, я до сих пор их собираю, вот только теперь не дневник веду, а просто папочку на своём компе, так и называется "Просто хорошие стихи" там обо всём и о любви, если что-то понравилось, и о жизни...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> просто папочку на своём компе, так и называется


у меня то же есть.

----------


## Янек

Ну вот собственно, чего я хотел, но здесь нет  возможности. Под картинкой  включаешь плеер, и всё воспринимается , как то иначе, глубже что ли. Ну это мое мнение. Желающие посмотрите.,

http://domfoto2011.ucoz.ru/forum/6-10-1#26

----------


## Янек

*Белой шалью – паутинкой
Первый снег на землю лёг
И мороз хрустальной льдинкой
Приукрасил ручеёк
Лапы елей чуть пригнулись
Позаботилась зима
Чтоб иголочки не мерзли
Шапки всем им раздала
Всё вокруг вновь заискрится
Только солнышко взойдет
И уже не за горами
Лучший праздник – Новый год.
*

----------


## Янек

*Свинцовое небо
Тяжелые тучи
Висят зацепившись
За горные кручи
Снег беспрестанно
С утра, до утра
Сугробы по пояс
Не видно следа
Скоро завьюжит
Опять холода
Вот так  к нам приходит
Царица Зима.*

----------


## Янек

*Обожаю касаться щекой
Твоих длинных, пушистых ресниц
Взгляд ловить удивительный твой
И любить до конца, без границ
Наслаждаться улыбкой красивой
И искринкой в твоих глазах
Так хочу что б была ты  любимой
Каждый день, каждый миг, каждый час
И волос  аромат  вдыхая
Прижимая тебя к груди
Знаю,  одна  ты такая
Потому что , любовь это ты…*

----------


## Янек

*В  сапожках – ботфортах
На стройненьких ножках
На встречу идешь по мосту
А я  в ожиданье, с букетом тюльпанов
Стою на  любимом посту
На том самом месте
Где встретились вместе
Какое то время назад
Где мы подарили
Внезапно друг другу
Свой нежный и  ласковый	 взгляд.
Где мы целовались
Где  мы обнимались
И просто смотрели в глаза
Девчонка в ботфортах 
Спешит на свиданье
Все снова опять, как тогда…*

----------


## Янек

*Ты уснула, а я тебя жду
Ты устала, а я скучаю
Пару строчек тебе напишу
Отдохни, я тебя обожаю…
На пол сяду, к кровати твоей
Буду очень громко молчать
Чтоб никто не посмел войти 
И  тихонечко закричать….
Я дотронусь до нежных губ
Своим любящим очень взглядом
Ты запомни что верный друг
Это тот, кто во всем с тобой рядом
*

----------


## Янек

*Мальчик с девочкой- соседкою дружил
Неуклюже и по детски он любил
И она всегда его ждала
И за руку радостно брала
Он с ней в садик каждый день ходил
А потом портфель её носил
А потом до дому провожал
И ночами лунными не спал….*

----------


## Янек

Открытая тетрадь, простая, в клетку
Исписана с начала, до конца
И в каждой строчке, почерком красивым
Три слова – *Я люблю тебя...*

Тетрадь писали эту двое
Он для неё , а  для него она.
Но появилась запись на обложке
Неровным  почерком -  _Она  ушла…_

----------


## Alenajazz

*Янек*, ведмежатко, привет!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Янек

> Янек, ведмежатко, привет!!!


Аленушка приветище сестрёнка !!!!!!!! :Vishenka 19:  :Thank You2:

----------


## Янек

*Тихонько подойдёшь
Ко мне прижмешься
И не захочешь больше уходить
С губ поцелуй нечаянно сорвется
И этот миг захочется продлить
Одно желанье на двоих проснётся
Чтоб во едино нас соединить
Не много в жизни так дается
Чтоб этим нам не дорожить*

----------


## Янек

*Капли дождя на твоем лице
Я целую своими губами
Как  красива ты в утреннем сне
Я любуюсь твоими глазами

Девочка – дождь,  среди ясного дня
Девочка  - нежность, смягчая печали
Ты возвращаешь к жизни меня
Касаясь  щеки, своими руками.*

----------


## Янек

*Пролетел ветром странствий у высоких вершин
По земле поскитался, нажил кучу морщин
Облетел все моря их бескрайние дали
Где штормы- великаны, всю удачу отняли
По горячим степям и по знойным пустыням
Без глотка и без сил тоже жизнь поносила
Неприкаянный вот   огрубевший  руками
Я вернулся назад, где  меня  уж ждали……*

----------


## Янек

Лев Борисович, дорогой удали предыдущий пост, что я и не глянул что скопировал не то в пост. В смысле текст кривой немного.

----------


## Янек

*Пролетел ветром странствий у высоких вершин
По земле поскитался, нажил кучу морщин
Облетел все моря их бескрайние дали
Где шторма - великаны, всю удачу отняли
По горячим степям и по знойным пустыням
Без глотка и без сил тоже жизнь поносила
Неприкаянный вот,   огрубевший  руками
Я вернулся назад, где  меня  уж не ждали……*

----------


## Янек

А вот то что у меня из этого получилось
http://domfoto2011.ucoz.ru/forum/6-1...-16-1322835046

Не забудьте внизу включить плеер. :Blush2:

----------


## Янек

* Ты сегодня опять не пришла
Одиночество тупо давит
Ветер с воем рвёт  провода
И печаль ни как, не отстанет.
Вечер город быстро укрыл
Фонари тут и там зажигая
Я  снежинку в руке  сохранил
Но она  умирает, тая…*

----------


## Янек

*Хочу построить бригантину
Для той, которая в мечтах
Идти за ней до горизонта
На ярких, алых парусах
К брегам любви, страстей и счастья
Вновь буду там её искать
Когда закат ворует солнце,
Луна смеясь идет гулять…
И где с рассветом оживает
Все первозданное вокруг
Хочу губами я коснуться
Твоих, желанных, нежных губ*

----------


## Янек

> *Янек*, ведмежатко, привет!!!



Ты где Аленкаааааааааа ))))))))))))))

----------


## PAN

*Янек*, С возвратом, пропадун...)))

----------


## Янек

> *Янек*, С возвратом, пропадун...)))


Здаров здаров, бывший Пан )))

----------


## PAN

Хде блондил, шельмец???

----------


## Янек

> Хде блондил, шельмец???


Инет огромен.......дорог хватает...........ничто  так просто не бывает...........стал дедом милой Викторинки.............с ней сдуваю я пылинки........а прочем жизнь , идет как шла............бывает все, от А до Я....)))))

----------


## Лев

> стал дедом милой Викторинки...


Деда внучка вдохновила -
Дед стихи ей написал.
Славина меня просила -
Её голос записал...     :Smile3: http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...ui/774812.html

----------


## Янек

*Лев*, 

Спасибо Лев Борисыч, это я Ирсенку просил, ну вот она на тебя и вышла. Красивая мелодия, Виктория два раза прослушает и засыпает и Иришка с душой спела молодцы вы, спасибо вам огромное. Это первая песенка в моей жизни, к которой я имею непосредственное отношение и она красивая. :Ok:

----------


## Славина

*Олежик*!!! Поздравляю с Днём рождения!!! 

Пусть исполнятся мечты
И будет всё, как хочешь ты!
Корабли и паруса, чтобы плыть на них туда,
Где живёт твоя краса!
Вдохновения и любви
Ведь от них паришь и ты!
Внучки сладкие глаза, 
Пусть улыбаются всегда!
Рядом, чтоб родные лица,
Пусть из глаз всегда искриться
Только счастье и любовь
Пусть всегда играет кровь,
С каждым разом вновь и вновь!
Новых творческих свершений,
Замечательных творений
Будем ждать мы от тебя
Я и все твои друзья!
С днём рождения тебя!!!





ну и сладенького)))

----------


## PAN

*Янек*, с Днюхом... :br:

----------


## Янек

*Славина*, 
*PAN*, 
*Анютка Солнышко* 
*Аиша* 

_
Тебя Иришка я люблю
Тебя  я Паша уважаю
Анюта - солнце, без тебя
Я  жизнь свою не представляю
Аиша -  мудрая сестра
Тебя я просто обожаю
Ну  что ж друзья, пора к столу
Сегодня вас я угощаю
По сто за нас, за доброту
Ну всё, все тихо, наливаю...)))

)_

----------


## Лев

> По сто за нас, за доброту
> Ну всё, все тихо, наливаю...)))


Ол виртуально нам налил
И каждый виртуально закусил...
Но благодарны все реально -
И прозою-поэзией и музыкально  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1021168

----------


## Янек

*Лев*, 

_Дед  Лёва, хитро опоздал
И  днюху он не прозевал
Раз ты наш знатный аксакал
Тебе большой стакан, достал 
Осилишь, значит наш ты брат
А нет, тебе и так я рад
Ты проходи и не стесняйся
Здесь все свои, объединяйся )))_

----------


## Лев

> *Лев*, 
> [CENTER]
> _
> Дед  Лёва, хитро опоздал
> И  днюху он не прозевал
> _


Годами может я и дед,
Но дедом быть мне не придётся.
Сказала дочка мне в ответ,
Что папа внуков не дождётся :Meeting:

----------


## Янек

> Сказала дочка мне в ответ,
> Что папа внуков не дождётся



*Мои так тоже говорили
Четыре года, лишь пылили
А нынче в августе они
Мне внучку львицу принесли* :Aga:

----------


## Янек

]*Уходит осень не спеша
Уносит краски листопада
Листва последняя шурша
Уснет под шубой снегопада
А крик летящих журавлей
Далеким эхом отзовется
Последний миг осенних дней
Очередной зимы дождется ...*

----------


## Янек

*А может улетим с тобою вместе
К красивым  и бескрайним   облакам
Быть может  в том   волшебном  поднебесье
Дадим мы волю чувствам и словам

Вздохнем прохладой, размахнув крылами
Всей чистотой, что окружает  нас вокруг
И может там, позволишь мне губами
Твоих, слегка коснуться, нежных губ*

----------


## Янек

*Она ,не знала его биографию
А он,  влюблен был  в ее фотографию
Бессовестно , ночью, из призрачной дали
Бежала к нему , когда все уже спали

 Была очень  нежной, милой, красивой
Любила любить, с неистовой силой
Себя всю до капли, ему отдавая
Его  без  остатка, взамен получая 

Жар красок любви, затмевал все печали
Их чувства сплетались и танцевали
Под  утро, целуясь, от ласк  уставали
Но  ночь не ушедшую, вновь ожидали.*

----------


## Янек

*Который век,  пушистый снег 
На землю падает
Из года в год, нас Новый год
 Приходом радует 

Бом, бом, бом, куранты бьют
Бом, бом, бом, вперед зовут
Новый год опять пришел
По Земле гулять пошел
А мы шампанского нальем
Огней бенгальских разожжем
И встретим снова Новый год
Пусть он удачу  принесет

И мы как дети , ждем и ждем
 Заветный день и час
Мы верим в счастье, чудеса 
Как будто в первый  раз

 Бом, бом, бом, куранты бьют
Бом ,бом, бом, вперед зовут
Новый год опять пришел
По Земле гулять пошел
А мы шампанского нальем
Огней бенгальских разожжем
И встретим снова Новый год
Пусть он удачу принесет*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
Закатилась луна
Через створку окна
В мою комнату смело
И на письменный стол
Где пишу иногда
С удивленьем присела
Посмотрела в глаза
Засмущалась слегка
А душа закипела
И стекала слеза 
И горела щека
А она вдруг запела

Я хочу быть твоей
Я хочу быть с тобой
Не гони меня
Скоро утро придет 
И тебя заберет 
От меня
Дай минуту побыть
Дай мгновенье пожить
Как хочу
Я прошу сохрани
И прошу не гаси
Моих чувств свечу...
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Я вдыхаю тебя до кончиков  пальцев
Весь наполнен тобой, до мозга костей
И пишу эти строки под звуки Вивальди
На привычном столе под мерцанье свечей
Твои губы, глаза, без конца представляю
Аромат шелковистых  красивых волос
И за талию взяв, к себе прижимаю
Нежный, хрупкий цветок, любимый до слез*.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
Говорила мне: - Не уходи ...
Молча я ушел и не остался...
Мне вернись...,  шептали фонари,
Я послушать их не догадался.
Вслед смотрела долго мне тогда,
Но слеза ни разу не упала
И твои красивые глаза
Стали льдом хрустального бокала.*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Новый год придет внезапно
Хоть и ждали мы его
Бой курантов, аккуратно
Пустит нас с тобой  в него
И в  фужерах заискрится
Вновь шампанское вино
И с улыбками на лицах
Будем мы встречать  его.*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

Этот пост уже был. но после восстановления форума он пропал. 
 Прошу прощения перед теми кому он понравился. Восстановил снова. :Aga: 


*


Когда то деревья, были большими
Баба - Яга, настоящей была
Богатыри выходили с пучины
Кипела, вздымалась морская волна

Когда то у всех, были мамы и папы
Бабушки, что то вязали всегда
Красную шапочку очень любили
Спасали, от серого волка - плута

Когда мы успели и стали большими?
Наши мальчишки, сами отцы
А мы, как и прежде, слушаем снова
Битлов популярные, раньше хиты ...*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

> Когда то деревья, были большими


 :Ok: 
*Я*? Тебя забывать? Ни в жисть!
*Н*е надейся, не жди, не проси!
*Е*сли, только, судьбы каприз,
*К*руто, вдруг, разведёт мосты (((

*С наступившими всеми тебя, друг!*

[IMG]http://*********org/2584547m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Говорила мне: - Не уходи ...
> Молча я ушел и не остался...
> Мне вернись..., шептали фонари,
> Я послушать их не догадался.
> Вслед смотрела долго мне тогда,
> Но слеза ни разу не упала
> И твои красивые глаза
> Стали льдом хрустального бокала.


понравилось [IMG]http://s8.******info/b6ebaa9ba100f9e8971191c1476a5d86.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

Доброго всем вечера. :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

> Доброго всем вечера.


Какие люди... и где странно странствовали?

----------


## Янек

> Какие люди... и где странно странствовали?


О, Лев Борисович, здравствуй дорогой, как тебе сказать, нигде и не странствовал, сижу в своем  уездном  городке, там с друзьями калякаем... :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> О, Лев Борисович, здравствуй дорогой, как тебе сказать, нигде и не странствовал, сижу в своем  уездном  городке, там с друзьями калякаем...


А раскривушки под подушкой?

----------


## Янек

Нет больше раскривушек Борисыч, чет кукушка больше не хочет работать... :Meeting:

----------


## Янек

***
 *Пришла весна , как каждый год приходит
И не спешит владенья принимать
Зима упрямо,  въюжит и морозит
Бразды свои не хочет отдавать
Но время крепко дело знает
Летит  стремительно вперед
Журчащие ручьи  и звон капели
Вновь  заведут  веселый хоровод
К полудню  солнце станет жарким 
И птицы защебечут, на ветвях
Проходит март, весенний месяц первый
С Саврасова  картиной, о грачах*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016), Северяночка (07.04.2016), Фрагмент ме4ты (21.03.2016)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> ***
>  *Пришла весна , как каждый год приходит
> И не спешит владенья принимать
> Зима упрямо,  въюжит и морозит
> Бразды свои не хочет отдавать
> Но время крепко дело знает
> Летит  стремительно вперед
> Журчащие ручьи  и звон капели
> Вновь  заведут  веселый хоровод
> ...


 :Yes4:  Весна идет, весне дорогу...

----------


## Янек

Тебе

*Я не знаю, может  это не правильно , думать, мечтать, вспоминать, писать?
Только встретив  тебя,  после долгой разлуки,  перестал я  ночами спать.
За окном то луна, то ветер, то всю ночь напролет поливает опять
Так хочу,  вновь глаза твои встретить,  что свои боюсь  закрывать

Я не знаю, что это, наваждение ли,  а быть может, что то другое
Но ты ночью приходишь из темноты, самое нежное и дорогое
И обняв тебя, хрупкую девочку,  приласкав каждый твой лепесток 
Прижимаю к груди очень бережно , мой любимый, красивый цветок

Ты узнала себя, я  знаю, в этих детских, наивных строках.
Наш  апрель  и певчие птицы вновь поют о любви  во дворах.
И поют они звонкие песни, громко, весело, наперебой
Я хочу, я хочу  быть  рядом, я хочу быть рядом  с  тобой*.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016), Славина (06.04.2016)

----------


## Славина

Ну вот, снова пишешь! Значит все в порядке с кукушкой! :Grin: 

Очень романтическое стихотворение!  :Ok:

----------

Янек (07.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

> Очень романтическое стихотворение!


*
Большое спасибо Ирсенка*

----------


## Янек

*
Море, лето, солнце, ветер
Теплый, нежный, заводной
На волнах качает яхты
Нарушая  ровный строй
Я иду  тебе  навстречу
По прибрежной полосе
Встретим наш с тобою  вечер
В летнем небольшом  кафе
А потом когда стемнеет
Звезд начнется  карнавал
По  дорожке лунной длинной
Путь к нему короче стал
Мы по ней идем с тобою
Как  Юнона и Авось
С  трепетом в душе, с любовью
Лишь бы все у нас сбылось*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016), Славина (09.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

*


Шанс...

Не стреляйте в любовь
Необдуманно, словом
Это ранит её, 
Многим это знакомо
Истекание кровью
Половина беды
Расставанье  с  любовью
Грани  света и тьмы
Не стреляйте в любовь
Дайте шанс с нею жить
Это все ,что нам может 
Она предложить 
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016), Славина (10.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
**
*
* Апрель, весна почти в разгаре
С полей, лесов уходит снег
А значит и скворцы не за горами
И чайки прилетят, за  ними в след
По  Каме ледоход пройдется чинно
Откроет судоходству  важный путь
Земля вздохнет свободно, откровенно
Устала  быть под снегом просто жуть.
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Солнце уходит, на ту сторону  шара
У нас не поздно, а там еще рано
Вселенной устроено так,  не нами
Но жить со  всем  этим, мы  должны  сами
Написано просто, но так непонятно
Вот так и с любовью  бывает невнятно
Ты все  рассказала   и все  объяснила
Но нет тебя долго и ждать нету силы
К чему  я пишу,  для чего,  почему?
Скорее тебя увидеть  хочу
Ты можешь подумать, что я  не в себе
Но эти я строки пишу  лишь тебе
Скучаю и жду,  надеюсь и верю
Уж скоро закат, а я жду,  и я верю*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Жаль , что  поздно с тобою мы встретились
Но пути, наши пересеклись
В горящих  сердцах,  оставив отметины
Чувств порывы, в едино  слились
Почему, судьбы  наши, упрямились
Что  мешало , друг друга найти
Без любви, души  долго так маялись
Боже, как  здесь с ума не сойти…*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
Открываю окно
И смотрю на луну
Т ы, ведь тоже под нею
В своем дальнем краю
Может так же стоишь
И глядишь на неё
Небо звездное нынче
Так уютно, тепло
Ночь хорошее время
Не мешает никто
Я на небе  читаю
 Из звезд имя твое.
Неужели не спишь
И мечтаешь о нас?
Как и я в этот ранний
Предрассветный уж час.*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
Осень просится  ко  мне, не спеша, без суеты
Белой краскою окрасив, темно - русые виски
Паутиною  морщин , на  лице  оставив  след
Не хочу тебя я осень, прекрати полночный бред
Я хочу в зарю, рассветы, в  пробуждение, цветы
К  своей милой, златовласой с ароматами весны
Я хочу  любви объятья,  за запретные черты
Осень, дорогая осень, ты ко мне не приходи.*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Не суди, не кори
Как уж могу
Тебя дорогая
Приглашаю к столу
На завтрак, что сделал
Своими руками
Попробуй, скажи
Наши вкусы совпали?  ;-)
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*У тебя  большое сердце и открытая  душа
Ну а внешне, как принцесса и как фея  хороша
Златовласая девчонка и большущие глаза
На губах твоих улыбка, сводит всех вокруг с ума
А твой стан фигурный,  гибкий это просто  красота
И волос пушистых  длинных,  золотистая копна
Хорошо ты есть на свете, хорошо , что ты моя
И  пишу я  эти строки , как всегда лишь для  тебя
Пусть  надежный  , теплый ветер , не  жалеючи себя
Донесет их очень быстро,  дорогая до тебя.*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Мне моя  душа сказала
Ты  люби её
У нее один ты в мыслях
Больше никого
Верь ее словам  негромким
Верь ее глазам
Растопил ей лед ты в сердце
И не понял сам
Лишь тебе  она открылась
Лишь с  тобой сошлась
В понимании друг друга
Искренних словах
Не позволь закрыться снова
Драгоценному цветку
И она  прошепчет нежно
Милый я тебя  люблю*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Почему опять не спишь, что тебя тревожит
А давай поговорим,  может быть поможет
Да,  я знаю, ты скучаешь и скучаю я
Мы ж с тобою не чужие,  девочка моя
Ты представь, что мы вдвоем,  больше никого
Положи свою головку на мое плечо
Мое сердце зачастило, и тебе теплей
На твоем лице улыбка, стало веселей
Я реснички поцелую на твоих глазах
Чувствую, спасибо  милый,  на твоих губах
Ну вот видишь, как бывает, значит все не зря
Вроде и не говорили, а уже заря
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Кварталы объяты, вечернею дымкой
Город устал, от рабочего дня
Люди снуют, по кафе, магазинам
С работы  бегут и идут, кто куда
А я тебя жду в условленном месте
На лавочке старой, под большим фонарем
И сердце  трепещет, не может привыкнуть
Что вместе под ручку, мы снова пойдем
Пойдем по ветвистому, старому парку
К пруду, посмотреть , на ручных лебедей
Меня  улыбаясь, целуешь  ты в щеку
Все ближе становишься и все нужней…*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
Чайки вернулись, вчера прилетели
Значит весны перелом
Отжурчали  ручьи, отзвенели капели
И пойдет скоро лёд на пролом
Солнечный  зайчик,  гуляет по стенам
Выиграв  битву с закрытым окном
Чайки вчера с дальних стран прилетели
Помнят большой свой , северный  дом
Выйду на берег , когда солнце садится
Ох и красива ты Кама – река
Скоро опять, широко  разольешься
Напоишь свои , заливные луга
Чайки играют, танцуют на льдинах
Открылась  для  них, шальная  пора
Парят  в синем небе , как бригантины
Как ты  прекрасна,  девчонка -весна.*

----------

Анюта Солнце (04.05.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Я тебе расскажу историю
Непременно лишь для тебя
Ты ложись, ложись поудобнее
Девочка сладкая, ты моя
Плохо стала ночами спать
Признаю, что моя вина
Значит так, историю эту
 Не рассказывал никогда.
Дело было давным - давно
Жила пара очень влюбленных
Когда не было , ни кино
Ни девайсов изобретенных
У них было тайное место
От  села, метров двести, сто
Ну никто про него не знал
Уединялись они легко 
Ты не спишь ещё?
 Слушай дальше
Уединялись они легко
И однажды на этом месте
Непонятное произошло
Лес, как будто бы расступился
И из этой вот пустоты
Появилось огромное озеро
Ну невиданной красоты
В нем горя, отражались звезды
И купалась нагая луна
А дорожка лунная желтая
Зазывала на облака
И влюбленная пара мечтая
О большой бесконечной  любви
Поднялась по этой  дорожке 
Далеко, высоко от Земли
Прокатились на белых, воздушных
Мягких, ласковых облаках
Засмотрелись на алые звезды
Подержали даже в руках
Все там было красиво, так нежно
Не было сумерек и темноты
Ты уснула моя хорошая?
Спи мое солнышко, спи
И губами коснувшись ресничек
Спящей,  трогательной красоты
Я сказал ей  тихо на ушко
Это были с тобою мы*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Про чаек очень здорово :)

----------

Янек (21.04.2016)

----------


## Янек

> Про чаек очень здорово :)


Спасибо.)))

----------


## Янек

*


На столе свеча мерцает
Белый лист лежит  углом
За окном  луна  блуждает
Капли от дождя на нем
Распогодилось к ночи
Стало  тихо и свежо
Я стою и представляю
Твое милое лицо
Взгляд  твой, добрый , нежный, чистый
Аромат волос,  душистый
Прикосновенье  теплых рук
Вкус нектара  влажных губ
Посмотрел  на стол случайно
 Лист так и лежит
А  с него  любимый образ
На меня   глядит
Но ведь  это невозможно
Лист был  нов  и чист
В нашем мире, все возможно
В друг твой голос говорит
Чувствую дыханье милой
Поцелуй из за спины
Ты скучал и я скучала
Вот и снова  вместе мы
Повернись же наконец - то
Ох мой неуклюжка  ты…
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
У меня фиалка утром, рано  расцвела
Говорят примета эта, очень хороша
Жизнь наполнится любовью, счастьем,  добротой
Только нужно поделиться, этой  красотой
Я любимая  делюсь, этим всем с  тобой
По другому быть не может, ангел мой родной
 Сердце  пусть заполыхает, жарче языков огня
Любовь  эхом отзовется, у  тебя  и у  меня.
Ты прекраснее  фиалок, как ты мне  нужна
Я  одной тобой   любуюсь, милая моя
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*

Я тебя  очень сильно  люблю и стараюсь всем сердцем  понять
Лишь тобою одной  живу, в  унисон стараюсь дышать
Я стать ближе тебе хочу, красотой неземной наслаждаться
По ночам в твои мысли входить, растворяться в мечтах , чтоб  отдаться
Трудно было тебя найти, но теперь уже не расстаться
Слышу голос твой и шаги, сердце хочет опять разорваться.
Как то нужно с  этим всем  жить, искушению не поддаться
И от дьявола  душу спасти, чтоб с тобой  на всегда  остаться
Я тебя  очень сильно  люблю и  любовью хочу  наслаждаться
Поцелуем на  нежных губах , навсегда я  мечтаю остаться.*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Не уходи, останься, я  прошу
Не оставляй  наедине с  любовью
Когда ты  рядом я тобой  живу
Уходишь то грущу  невольно 
Судьба  опять  распорядилась
  Так как  хочет
Вступив  в противоречия с реальностью
Считая, все преграды  бытия
Простою человеческой банальностью*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Земля уходит из под ног
Когда тебя встречаю
Твой стан, как тонкий  колосок
Его с  любовью  обнимаю
Сегодня ветер заблудился
В твоих шикарных волосах
Когда  бежала мне навстречу
В моих  с тобой красивых снах
Бежала быстро улыбаясь
Кричала, милый  подожди
Я побежал тебе  навстречу
Навстречу, трепетной  любви.*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Огонь в камине ярко так блистает
Сверкая  искорки, сгорают , улетают
Д рова трещат, до пепла выгорая
Мой  дом теплом и светом наполняя
Сижу пишу  стихи тебе  у  темного окна
В  него давно уже глядит ,  распутная луна 
Забыв про ночь, забыв про стыд
Нагая полностью, дрожит
И  ведь бесстыдница молчит
И почему , так откровенно не стесняясь
Стучит в окно, и что за этим  всем  стоит?
Пусти меня,  я так озябла
Знакомый  голос  говорит
Позволь хоть чуточку  погреться  
И улыбаясь  вновь молчит
Да ради бога проходи, 
Мне для тебя   тепла  не жалко
И тут как в сердце  застучит
Узнал тебя  , моя фиалка
И ты  луны срывая маску
Ко мне в  объятия  летишь
Ну что, тебя я разыграла?
И почему еще  не спишь?
Любимую  на руки  взял
К губам её своими прикоснувшись
Желаний смелых,  захлестнул нас  карнавал
 Все осознали утром  лишь,  проснувшись…*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Не хочу я с тобой расставаться
Не на миг, не на час, не на день
Одиночество душу  терзает
И хожу  неприкаян,  как тень
Не хватает любимого  взгляда
 Золотистых, длинных волос
Поцелуя  вишневого вкуса
В голове, один лишь вопрос
Когда встретимся снова с тобою
Когда снова тебя  обниму
Когда снова тебя поцелую
Боже, как тебя я  люблю
*

----------

Анюта Солнце (04.05.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Когда  придешь домой уставшей  
Тебя уже я  буду  ждать
С порога сразу  поцелую
И  стану  туфельки снимать
Пока  ты в ванну  я  на кухню
Тебя  не просто так я  ждал
Для  нас я  ужин приготовил
Ну слава  богу  час настал
Зажег  свечей  вокруг стола
Нажал на кнопку выключатель 
Заходишь ты смеясь сказав
Романтик , милый мой  мечтатель
Открыв игристое вино
Бокалы  быстро наполняю
За нашу вечную любовь
В глазах твоих уже  читаю
Да я  согласен , за  нее
Тебе  глазами  отвечаю.
Ну поцелует или нет
Теперь стою уже  гадаю
А ты  целуя  говоришь
Любимый я  тебя  кохаю 
Я за  тобой твои слова
Все повторяю, повторяю…
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
Убивает  тоска, одиночество , выворачивает всего
Где же ты моих чувств высочество, без тебя мне так тяжело
Запах тела, волос  пьянящий, губ  освежающий аромат
Я ищу  тебя  слышь повсюду , твой  любимый  и ласковый взгляд
Мчусь по трассе в  окно  свистит ветер, уж спешу,  догорает  закат
Быть с  тобою  должны в этот вечер, если нет, значит сам  виноват*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Мы с  тобою не дети 
Повидали на  свете
Походил я  по краю
И ты  тоже  я  знаю
Нас не все  понимали
В нас бросали камнями
Но мы шли, мы вставали
Мы друг друга  держали
Нервы  были из стали
Жизнью их потрепали
Но мы  рук  не разжали
И любви не предали*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------


## Янек

*




Ворвался май, цветущий  май
Сменив  апрель обласканный  лучами
И соловьи   божественно  споют   
В любви  признанья  вечерами  
Вновь все  цветет, благоухает
Красою юной  наполняет
Рисует красками весны
И исполняет все  мечты
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
Ты сегодня  меня  поразила
Изысканностью,  красотой
Ты  просто в себя влюбила
Украла вместе с  душой
Это  лучший твой  бал, бесспорно
Элегантно  затмила  всех
Я  гляжу  не скрывая  восторга
На  фурор и  безумный успех
Это платье, фигура, прическа
Бархат кожи  на милом  лице
Грациозной  подходишь  походкой
Отдав предпочтение мне
Кто то смотрит  на  это,  учтиво
Кто завидуя, молча  глядит
Вальс  любви , безудержно , смело
Нас над всеми кружит и кружит
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
Ты  любишь купаться, на  закате и  ночью
А я  любоваться  люблю тобой
Твоею фигурой, твоею походкой
Улыбкою белой  и озорной
Когда  ты  бежишь  навстречу волне
Ты  машешь  красиво рукой
Солнце  целует все  тело твое
Блистающее красотой
В  воде, как  русалка, как  фея  морская
Одежду с  себя ,  всю   прочь
В волны прибоя совсем  обнаженной
 Зайдешь, как  приблизится  ночь
Твое  отраженье  на  лунной  дорожке
Мне никогда  не  забыть
Я, как амфибия,  рядом с тобою
Готов, на край света  плыть
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Если скажу что скучаю
Значит ничего не скажу
Иду  по бульвару  гуляю
Смотрю на людей и молчу
Все  думаю, вдруг тебя встречу
Глазами в  толпе отыщу
К тебе  подойду  поцелую
И больше  не отпущу
Возьмешь меня  под руку смело
Склоняясь легонько к  плечу 
И  скажешь, так сильно  устала
К тебе  мой любимый  хочу
Иду  по бульвару  гуляю
Людей давно  уже нет
Все так же  хожу скучаю
Не встретил любимую , нет*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

Привет Аишка, мимо шла?
За что спасибок, столько  много?
Но мне приятно, егоза
Что старый друг
Мной  так  доволен. :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 04:  :Vishenka 06:

----------

Валькирия Маруся (11.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Люди  умеют любить душой
На расстояниях, близких и дальних
Им  нестерпимо бывает порой
От чувств и видений разных , астральных
Они в  тишине по ночам улетают
В  другие миры и созданья  творцов
Друг друга  находят и понимают
Виновна  во всем, большая  любовь
Так было и с нами, летали  ночами
Среди белогривых, больших облаков
Нам звезды друг к  другу путь показали
И мы  теперь вместе, по воле богов
*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (11.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

Спасибо Аиша за спасибки  и  поддержку, значит я все делаю не зря, если хоть одному человеку это нравится, ты  настоящий  друг и человек. :Vishenka 33: 






*Дождь идет мы  на крыше, под промокшим  зонтом
С высоты  самолета, летят капли , как птицы 
И на зонт попадая, стекают ручьем
Гром гремит , все  сверкает, даже сердце пугает
Хорошо , что мы  вместе , хорошо , что вдвоем 
И сердца наши резко, свои ритмы меняют
Им уже все равно, им уж  все нипочем*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (12.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*Мы с тобой  улетим,  нам  не надо  бояться
Мы с  тобой  улетим , что бы  не расставаться
Чтоб не  знать, что рассвет и не  знать что  закат
Что бы  просто летать, что бы вместе  летать
Мы с тобой улетим , к  неизведанным звездам
Нам с  тобою не страшно, нам с тобою не поздно
Для  нас времени нет, наши судьбы скрестились
Мы одни в  облаках, на нас люди дивились
Нет счастливее нас , двух безумно  влюбленных
Нет счастливее нас,  мечтой  окрыленных
Мы  летаем лишь вместе, по другому  нельзя
Придет время  и в вечность улетим навсегда*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (13.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

*
В моем сердце весна  расцвела
У других,  то зима, то  метели
Я лечу к  любимой своей
Что поет мне весенние трели
Я лечу ветром быстрым , шальным 
В море чувств, наслаждения, страсти
Я  спешу к  ненаглядной своей
Я давно, я давно в  ее власти
Будем вместе  на небе , как звезды
Выше  белых , больших облаков
Чтоб не знать расставаний и  грусти
Рисовать картины  из   снов*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (13.05.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Спасибо Аиша за спасибки и поддержку, значит я все делаю не зря, если хоть одному человеку это нравится, ты настоящий друг и человек


Спасибо :Blush2: 

Очень, очень красивые стихи и метафоры...Мне очень нравятся. Здорово, что ты снова начал писать)))

Олеж, мне очень нравится одна песня, а ты мог бы послушать ее и написать, как как ты видишь любовь, только со стороны  парня... ну вот мне просто интересно, как ты  бы почуствовал ее  состояние и ответил ей или о ней

Песня: Ольга Цибульская - До ранку.   Мову разумеешь? :Derisive:

----------


## Янек

Хорошо Аишка я  подумаю, но не сейчас, это нужно осмыслить все и пропустить через себя, иначе никак, мне нужно время, не торопи меня. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Янек

Ну вот Аиш, что получилось, в душе такое блин творилось
Как  будто это про меня, смотри, что думаешь сама?
Ответа жду, и если есть желанья, давай  пиши другие пожеланья? :Yes4: 






 

*Я такой  не встречал никогда
Как во сне,  в мои руки пришла
Птицей белой себя  отдала
Разрешив , что только могла
Околдован  тобою,  как быть
Чувств  горячих натянута  нить   
Тетивою тугой    замерла
Отпусти и сорвется стрела
Ты в руках моих , вместе со мной
Ты поешь   мой  любимый,  родной
Я в любви твоей просто тону
Мое сердце с  твоим я  лечу
Ты  поверь я  другой  не хочу
И не думай, что я  улечу
Волосы  длинные ты  распусти
Птицей  белою  снова взлети
Ночь придет  и я прошепчу
Без тебя  больше жить не хочу
И забьются  родные сердца
В унисон, у  двоих, навсегда*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (15.05.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну вот Аиш, что получилось, в душе такое блин творилось
> Как будто это про меня, смотри, что думаешь сама?
> Ответа жду, и если есть желанья, давай пиши другие пожеланья?


Классно получилось! Ну очень-очень красиво....Полностью "проникся"! :Ok:

----------

Янек (15.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

> Классно получилось! Ну очень-очень красиво....Полностью "проникся"!


А что дальше  делать бум? :Blush2:

----------


## Янек

> А что дальше делать бум?


Ну вот, вопросов больше нет и пожеланий вроде тоже
Что ж можно в отпуск уходить, хоть польза будет все же :Smile3:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Что ж можно в отпуск уходить


В какой такой отпуск? :Blink: 
Вода в море холодная, фрукты не поспели и да и вообще еще холодновато....Нееее...ты погоди еще со своим отпуском! Рано еще! :Aga:

----------

Янек (18.05.2016)

----------


## Лев

> В какой такой отпуск?
> Вода в море холодная, фрукты не поспели и да и вообще еще холодновато....Нееее...ты погоди еще со своим отпуском! Рано еще!


Это у вас, а у наааас...

----------

Янек (18.05.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Это у вас, а у наааас...


Лев Борисыч, так он к вам что ли собрался???Ааааа...ну тогда понятно :Ok:

----------

Янек (18.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

> Это у вас, а у наааас...


Мой Лёва, старший  брат, намедни заходил
Про море свою песню, красиво  подарил
Здоровья, счастья, бодрости и сил
Его бы воля, в мире всех бы подружил
Спасибо  брат, не забываешь, забегаешь
Советом  мудрым помогаешь
От недругов  оберегаешь
Ну и за  то, что уважаешь.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (18.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

> В какой такой отпуск?
> Вода в море холодная, фрукты не поспели и да и вообще еще холодновато....Нееее...ты погоди еще со своим отпуском! Рано еще!


А я  то думал прилечу
Пока прохладно пополю
В твоих владеньях  овощные грядки
С соседками, на интерес, сыграю  в прятки )))
Похоже  рановато смазал пятки
Эх, распакую чемодан
Да разложу  назад в комоде тряпки )))

----------

Валькирия Маруся (18.05.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (18.05.2016)

----------


## Янек



----------

Валькирия Маруся (18.05.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> С соседками, на интерес, сыграю в прятки )))


 :Taunt: 
Блиннн, я ж не знала от твоих грандиозных планах то!))))

----------

Янек (18.05.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Класссссно...

Я всегда искала вдохновение в музыке и песнях...
Но чтобы писать  стихи по песне????! Олеж, у тебя просто Новый Уровень!!! Мне очень нравится!!!
Смотрю ролик и читаю стихи...слышу перекликающиеся обороты и метафоры...Но все совершенно по другому! Все через "тебя пропущено" и получается абсолютно что то новое и нереально красивое!!!

----------

Янек (18.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

> Блиннн, я ж не знала от твоих грандиозных планах то!))))


Ну кто меня  за язык то дернул, теперь все  не видать мне черного моря. :Blush2: 




> Мне очень нравится!!!


А мне Аишка приятно, что тебе  нравится, а ты  можешь мне  ссылок  на красивые песни  накидать, мне нравится  твой вкус ( пожалуйста) ну  если время  будет свободное, а  то у  вас  сейчас на саду  работы  полно.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (18.05.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> а ты можешь мне ссылок на красивые песни накидать, мне нравится твой вкус ( пожалуйста)


Хорошо...есть несколько в загашнике.
А так по ходу где то что то слышу и цепляет, теперь тебе буду их направлять, может тоже вдохновят на новые красивые стихи

----------

Янек (18.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

> Хорошо...есть несколько в загашнике.


спасибки

----------

Валькирия Маруся (18.05.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Аркадий Кобяков + Ты и  твои стихи = очередной шедевр!!!  [IMG]http://s16.******info/13141a3c11d54d3da900cdd015b8d753.gif[/IMG]

----------

Янек (18.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

> очередной шедевр!!!


А как ты различаешь простой и шедевр? :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А как ты различаешь простой и шедевр?


Вот ты хитрюля! На комплементы напрашиваешься???)))
Да у меня тут домашний шедевроизмеритель есть, ага! закладываю в него, на кнопку нажимаю...трошки подождать...и ОПЛЯ! Выдает ответ - просто или шедевр!!! :Grin: 

А если серьезно...
То если торкнуло, нашло отзвук в душе, значит для меня это уже волшебство сложения слов...или музыки....
Я не знаю как это объяснить...
Вот Кобякова вообще не знала до этого. Случайно тезка моя Марина дала музыкальную ленту послушать и из всей ленты,вдруг! меня зацепила именно эта песня.
Потом пошла и скачала все альбомы этого замечательного, жалко что уже погибшего...певца...

Ну как то так это у меня происходит...

----------


## Янек

> Вот ты хитрюля! На комплементы напрашиваешься???)))
> Да у меня тут домашний шедевроизмеритель есть, ага! закладываю в него, на кнопку нажимаю...трошки подождать...и ОПЛЯ! Выдает ответ - просто или шедевр!!!


Привет Аишечкина, ладно, проверим  твой  шедевроизмеритель )))

----------

Валерьевна (03.12.2016), Валькирия Маруся (20.05.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Привет Аишечкина, ладно, проверим твой шедевроизмеритель )))


Мой шедевроизмеритель зашкалило!!!!

Классно, Олеж! Очень чувственно! Репка не пускает тебя плюсануть.... :Meeting:

----------

Янек (21.05.2016)

----------


## Янек

_Мариночка,  с  Днем  рождения  лисичка !!!_


_
Твой  день рождения , приходит   к  нам весной
Столь  долгожданным, светлым, теплым  днем
И первым, как всегда  тебя  поздравит
Луч  солнца,   на рассвете  золотой
Потом  с утра, вновь защебечут птицы
Проснется   с настроеньем  все    вокруг
И поздравления  польются  отовсюду
От всех родных, друзей и от подруг
И я   хочу сказать тебе спасибо
За то, что ты сегодня родилась   
И   чтоб  мечта  твоя о самом сокровенном
Красиво и немедленно сбылась
Ну а теперь  не грех с тобой и выпить
По чарочке  хорошего вина
Тебя Мариночка,  сердечно  поздравляю
Проказница, шалунья, егоза
Тебе сегодня  снова  восемнадцать
И оставайся вечно молодой 
Люби сама , а что любима знаешь
И будь всегда, во всем сама собой_











[IMG]http://*********net/8277044.gif[/IMG]

----------

Валькирия Маруся (01.03.2017)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Пришло сообщение по почте))) Личку почистила!))))) Можно Писать)))

Обалдеть, Олеж!...Ну очень приятно!!! :Tender:  Сердечное Спасибо за такое поздравление!!!))))) :Drag 03:

----------

